

Oracle and Google File Paid Writers List - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120817151150419

======
Karunamon
To summarize:

Google: Nobody.

Oracle: Florian Mueller from FOSSPatents.

------
benologist
Hugely unsurprising responses from both parties.

------
diminish
Waiting for the same list for Apple vs Samsung/Motorola/HTC.... and Microsoft
vs Android manufacturers..

------
fluxon
What? No paid Wikipedia editors? They're missing a good bet, there. <smirk>

